# Recommend me a top notch box set please



## Jaime77

Hi there, 

I have 50 euro / c. 40 pounds I want to use on a box set and I am very curious as to what box set you think is essential or you particularly love in this price range. Just to limit the choice I am only thinking orchestral music post Beethoven. 

thanks !


----------



## tahnak

One that comes to mind is a DVD box set called "Classical Destinations" that is priced at USD 34 and another that comes to mind is Richard Wagner's complete Der Ring Des Nibelungen on CDs by Georg Solti and the Wiener Philharmoniker on Decca that should be within your budget.


----------



## Jaime77

I looked and The Ring is 100 euro on itunes  I'd rather not do the whole ebay thing so anyone else suggesting forget about great low deals - Wagner isn't a bad idea since I have none. I wouldn't know where to start with Wagner though.


----------



## Donboy

Why don't you pick a composer that you like, and choose a set of his/her works, or do research into who influenced him, and explore their works?


----------



## nickgray

Shostakovich's Symphonies by Jansons. The quality/price ratio on that one is insanely big, a must have if you're not (or vaguely) familiar with Dmitri Dmitrievich's symphonies.

Beethoven's Symphonies by Norrington, controversial, fast and uncompromising interpretation. For a fresh look on Ludwig's symphonies - this is the best set to choose.

Dvorak's symphonies, Kertesz or Kubelik

Schubert's symphonies, Bohm


----------



## Jaime77

These are great suggestions. Unfortunately the shostakovich is not available on itunes. How annoying. 
I have Beethoven Norrington and love it. Any more ideas anyone?


----------



## bassClef

What's the point in getting a box set in iTunes? Get a real one! I just bought the Suk small box set (4 CDs) and even the packaging gives me pleasure


----------



## nickgray

jaibyrne said:


> not available on itunes. How annoying.


Uhhhh... spending money on lossy audio with drm? Who in the world would _buy_ from itunes when you can get lossless for free?


----------



## Mirror Image

nickgray said:


> Shostakovich's Symphonies by Jansons. The quality/price ratio on that one is insanely big, a must have if you're not (or vaguely) familiar with Dmitri Dmitrievich's symphonies.


Is Shostakovich really a good choice to somebody who is still getting into classical music? I LOVE Shostakovich, but he's certainly an acquired taste, don't you think?

By the way, I wouldn't have suggested the Jansons set, I had received a defective pressing of it, as did many other people. I believe it was the 6th disc that was defective.


----------



## nickgray

Mirror Image said:


> Is Shostakovich really a good choice to somebody who is still getting into classical music? I LOVE Shostakovich, but he's certainly an acquired taste, don't you think?


It depends, I guess. I got into classical (meaning seriously, not vivaldi-four-seasons like) when I heard Wagner's Ring by Bohm. Not exactly a good first choice  I don't really think there are good first choices - classical music is huge, composers usually write quite a lot of stuff, and finding in this mess a piece that will "get" you into classical can be most troublesome.


----------



## Jaime77

I am not getting into classical at all. I have about 300 CDs already but of course there are gaps in my collection and I came here to see what came to people's minds for great box sets. 

As for downloading without paying, nickgray - that's fine if you can get exactly what you want but it aint so simple. The choices out there are limited in my experience and also it takes ages to download torrents on my laptop. I am committed to spending money  also itunes plus is drm free. 
I get what your saying about packaging, bass clef but right now I am goin down the itunes road, screw waiting for deliveries from amazon (bear in mind I live in the middle of nowhere too). i don't really collect discs anymore - I am all on computer now. 

Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Mirror Image

jaibyrne said:


> I am not getting into classical at all. I have about 300 CDs already but of course there are gaps in my collection and I came here to see what came to people's minds for great box sets.


So you're really well versed in classical music? Who are some of your favorite composers and don't say Bach, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, or Beethoven.


----------



## Jaime77

My favorite composers are Sibelius, Mahler and Ravel, Debussy, Prokofiev - as you can see, more the first 50 years of the Twentieth Century which I am particularly in to.


----------



## Mirror Image

jaibyrne said:


> My favorite composers are Sibelius, Mahler and Ravel, Debussy, Prokofiev - as you can see, more the first 50 years of the Twentieth Century which I am particularly in to.


Good choices! In that case I have several box sets to recommend you:


----------



## Jaime77

Looks great! the Poulenc is there and I have no Poulenc apart from a few songs sung by Crespin. I only have 2 RVW symphonies - he is underrated, I think. Thanks for the feedback, Mirror Image.

J


----------



## Somnifer

Deutsche Grammopon: Brahms Complete Edition

Very cheap and contains all published Brahms by some fantastic musicians. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Mirror Image

jaibyrne said:


> Looks great! the Poulenc is there and I have no Poulenc apart from a few songs sung by Crespin. I only have 2 RVW symphonies - he is underrated, I think. Thanks for the feedback, Mirror Image.
> 
> J


You're welcome. No problem at all.

RVW and Poulenc are two of my absolute favorite composers. I think both are quite underrated.


----------



## Jaime77

Anyone who can write a symphony like RVW's 'Pastoral' gets my vote every time. I have Handley conducting that - my only RVW CD. 
Shame Poulenc is not cited more for his individuality - he filtered all these influences and made them his own.


----------



## Jaime77

thanks for the Brahms tip, Somnifer - I will check it out.


----------



## Mirror Image

jaibyrne said:


> Anyone who can write a symphony like RVW's 'Pastoral' gets my vote every time. I have Handley conducting that - my only RVW CD.
> Shame Poulenc is not cited more for his individuality - he filtered all these influences and made them his own.


Oh I love "A Pastoral Symphony." One of RVW's great works. I have 8 complete RVW symphony cycles with other orchestral works as well. Needless to say, I'm a huge fan.  Good to meet yet another fan of this man's music.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> Is Shostakovich really a good choice to somebody who is still getting into classical music? I LOVE Shostakovich, but he's certainly an acquired taste, don't you think?


Now MI, when I made the same comment about Elgar you said everything [or words to that effect] was an acquired taste, so have you changed you mind?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Now MI, when I made the same comment about Elgar you said everything [or words to that effect] was an acquired taste, so have you changed you mind?


Changed my mind about what?


----------



## Guest

About the comment you made,


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> About the comment you made,


Which was?


----------



## Guest

Are you being deliberately obtuse or are you genuinly having difficulty in following the words used ?


----------



## Mirror Image

Putting a smiley face at the end of the sentence doesn't help.


----------



## Guest

Is this any better?










you did not answer the question


----------



## SenorTearduct

Mozart Complete Edition, Volume 1- 45


----------



## david johnson

go with the emi boxes. you will be pleased.

http://www.emiclassics.co.uk/releases_cat.php?id=16

dj


----------



## Jaime77

Thanks David, yeah I think there the RVW Boult set is part of that series on EMI - the cover design is familiar. Look like reasonable price too .. nice.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Seeings as you are not new and it is probably nice to expand your borders, why dont you try Myaskovskys Complete Symphonies.

Soviet composer from the era you mention.


----------



## Jaime77

I read recently that Rostropovich thought very highly of this composer, ranking him with Prokofiev. Must check this out.


----------



## Ravellian

I recently bought the entire set of Wagner Operas in a set called "Great Operas from the Bayreuth Festival," for about $65 in USD, so that's maybe 35 pounds? It's a great set, too, with probably the best recording ever of Tristan, and a great Ring cycle.


----------



## Mirror Image

emiellucifuge said:


>


That's a great set! I've been making my through it recently. I'm only on Disc 4!

Anyway, I was particularly moved by Symphony No. 25. Love the way it started off with that Adagio in the first movement. I want to get his concerti at some point down the road. This set will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Ravellian said:


> I recently bought the entire set of Wagner Operas in a set called "Great Operas from the Bayreuth Festival," for about $65 in USD, so that's maybe 35 pounds? It's a great set, too, with probably the best recording ever of Tristan, and a great Ring cycle.


Yup... I picked up the "Wagner Cube" last year. Whether some of the renditions there are _the best_ is probably a matter for another time, and possibly another thread... but I will agree with you that there are plenty of 'top-shelf' discs there, and the set is outstanding value for money!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes Myaskovsky was a life long friend of prokofiev!


----------

